# An Eco question



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I understand most of that lovely carnauba we love comes from 
Palm trees in places like Brazil, as we know lots of the rain forests are being destroyed to build palm plantations. Does anyone know if we are inadvertently supporting this practice ?


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ages ago I bought some "Eco" car shampoo from Tesco and this contained carnuba wax.

It's used in loads of things including sweets. Found this link which implies it comes from a dry arid part of Brazil and probably doesn't involve clearing the rain forest.

http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/portals/0/downloads/carnaubawax.pdf


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting, doesn't sound like the devastation inflicted by palm oil plantations. 

Also interesting to see how it is extracted.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

As with everything that seems to come out of those areas the little guy gets shafted, the environment gets piliged and we get ripped off. It's the orangutans I'm worried about, our ginger cousins don't deserve it, why should natural habitat be devastated to make way for palm trees to make Palm oil. Must be a better way !


----------

